# Recent Doomsday Preppers....stupid stupid....stupid...



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Did you notice the derfwad at the beginning saying he would be one of those roaming bands that would take your stuff. He also plans on doing a c-section on his wife very soon.

What an idiot!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I watched it and laughed at the guy the whole time... I get if SHTF and having to deliver a baby if it got down to it, but to think his big butt would be able to outlive most people he's trying to rob.. LOL.. give me a break... He's dead meat... too much surface.

That WWII helmet he thinks will protect him isn't going to stop very much.. 

That guy has no clue about reality..


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

I find the concept of putting so much energy into killing and stealing to survive, instead of becoming self sufficient instead....

abhorent. He disgusted me. 

And yeah, I could give him a surprise at my house and I'm getting to be a little old lady... :nono:


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Maybe lots of folks do not want reality


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe some folks want to end up dead fast to prevent the suffering... Seems he was out for a death wish.. 

I laughed at his wife too.. when she said she thinks he needs to read a little more before she'd let him cut on her... Maybe if he stayed at a Holiday In Express she'd be a little more comfortable..


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Haven't seen it but now I want to just for a good belly laugh!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

simi-steading said:


> Maybe some folks want to end up dead fast to prevent the suffering... Seems he was out for a death wish..
> 
> I laughed at his wife too.. when she said she thinks he needs to read a little more before she'd let him cut on her... Maybe if he stayed at a Holiday In Express she'd be a little more comfortable..


Hahahahahaha! That is so funny!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We caught part of the show, and we were both repulsed by that guy too. He better not show up at the houses of anyone in this neighborhood....that stupid homemade "bulletproof" vest he made would be the only place on his body that wasn't full of holes.

We liked the solar hydroponic setup the other guy had. He was in Costa Rica, and seemed to have a good life there.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

If anyone can find it on YouTube or Hulu something please oh please post a link!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There are short clips at nationalgeographic.com. I had to find it just so I know who to shoot as soon as he steps into range.

Clip wasn't long enough to see his ballistic test. Bummer. 

Oh wait, just found it. Now waiting for it to load.
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/doomsday-preppers/videos/bulletproof/
Takes a looooong time to load, even with Time Warner.

Only arms he tested against were 30.06, .22 and 12 ga shot. He said those were the arms most preferred by preppers. Not going to ruin his delusion.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> Only arms he tested against were 30.06, .22 and 12 ga shot. He said those were the arms most preferred by preppers. Not going to ruin his delusion.


I'll agree a 12ga is a good shotgun :icecream:, but he's in for a surprise if he believes that preppers don't have higher caliber guns.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

He was very delusional and his wife is an idiot to think he can do a c-section on her in a barn just from watching you tube videos. And his armor?! He obviously spends too much time playing video games. I guess growing a garden and actually prepping his land is too much work for his jello butt.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I found him so repulsive I turned it off. I found the family in Costa Rica very interesting and wish the whole show had been about them. As it was I didn't get to see them due to wanting to avoid the repulsive idiot. That guy not only gives a bad name to preppers but to the entire human race.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What are you all talking about . .??
Was this a tv show . . .???????????


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

The guy was making his own armor so he could come in and steal your stuff. He claimed he could carry 100 pounds like the military, though he never practiced it. By looking at him, he was already carrying an extra 100 pounds. Secondly, he would use his armor to protect himself when he took your stuff. My thought was, one shot to the nuts and he's done. Better yet, a molitoff cocktail on him would also take care of him.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Mr. Apex Predator has taken quite a licking on the internet. In fact, it got so bad he had to take down his Spartan Survival facebook page. He has two others, but I don't know if they are still up or not. As far as I am concerned, he is a marked man in his AO, and from what I hear from others on the net as I am not personally familiar with the area, that is not a good thing. 

I suspect should SHTF ever happen, he will be one of the first casualties, either through his own stupidity or one of the neighbors decided to take some preemptive action. 

ETA: Someone had dug up some videos and pictures of his pathetic MMA career attempt. Fatso was getting TKO'd at 9 seconds, 37 seconds, and don't remember the other. He claims he had wins, but no one was able to find any, just the pathetic TKOs when his lardbutt hit the mat.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> What are you all talking about . .??
> Was this a tv show . . .???????????



Yeah, apparently it was a show on National Geographic channel. I don't get it, but I did go to their site and watch the short clip on him making homemade body armor out of fiberglass, ceramic tile, roofing tar, and 1/8" aluminum.

Then he was going to test it with 3 calibers....22, 12ga, and 30.06.

It showed him stopping a .22 and some 12ga bird shot. The clip cut out before he tried 30.06.....I'll bet that would have been a hoot ! And I guarantee ya it wasn't black tipped 30.06 ( armor piercing ). I doubt it would have even come close to slowing up FMJ 223, much less a steel core SS109. (Green tip .223)

What ya'll got to understand is NatGeo runs around looking for the biggest idiots they can find to mock the prepper movement....probably the whole concept scares the whiz out of them, so this is their response....make it look like we are all a bunch of twits like this particular fool.

BUT what we can take from this is what I call the "Bubba Factor". 

Bubba is that guy that lives down the road from you with a wife and several kids. Bubba has about 3 meals worth of food in his house, no stored water, a flashlite with no batteries because the kids already used them in a game thingy. 

But Bubba DOES have a rusty 30.30 and half a box of shells left from a deer hunting experience 10 years ago. And when the wife and kids get to screaming about being hungry, Bubba is going to be your problem ......because Bubba knows you have some solar panels, and grow a garden, and maybe have some livestock.....you might have tried OPSEC, but face it.....unless you live miles and miles from your nearest neighbor, you simply can't hide it all..... and Bubba thinks it only fair that you should share. And when you turn Bubba away, he's going back and get that 30.30 out of the back of the closet, and come back and either wait for you to sleep, or confront you directly.

So part of your preps better be to figure out HOW you're gonna deal with your local Bubba Factor.....because as funny as the idiot in NG show is, they ARE out there.


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

I usually learn at least something from these shows but all I really learned in this one is that there are really stupid people even in the prepper community and he seemed to have collected a group of them. The guy wouldn't last three days in SHTF event. Too bad really because his acreadge has a lot of potential. Probably someone with a brain will take over shortly after the balloon goes up.

I would have like to see him test his armor with some buck shot or slugs


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

DH watched....I avoid that particular show because most of the time they DO look for the nuttiest to air. Anyway, DH just laughed and laughed at this guy.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I can't get it to load. I will Try later when I have time.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

illinoisguy said:


> Did you notice the derfwad at the beginning saying he would be one of those roaming bands that would take your stuff. He also plans on doing a c-section on his wife very soon.
> 
> What an idiot!


IMHO

It's TV, and therefore, not real.
The Media is 'controlled' and we all know who controls it.
SO
It makes sense to 'paint this picture' of 'preppers' as WACK JOBS and DANGEROUS.

That way when you buy more than 4 cans of soup, EVERYONE will know YOU ARE ONE OF THEM......

Just the media, priming the pump for more dissention and factions.
More divisions and more "labels".
More 'sterotyping' and finger pointing......

This is nothing new.
They did / do the same thing to 'home schoolers', 'chrisitans', and many many other groups of folks who chose to 'swim upstream'.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The show may be fake, but sadly I don't think this guy is... He seems to be the real deal moron...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> The show may be fake, but sadly I don't think this guy is... He seems to be the real deal moron...


Have you noticed, when the news is doing a 'live' feed on some tragedy or natural event......that the people they interview seem a bit....less educated? Odd? Almost 'staged'?

You never see an interview with a Harvard grad, or a well spoken very articulate individual......

Coinsidense?
I think not baby puppy!:thumb:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah.. I notice that.. but I think what you are seeing it the average intelligence of the average American any more... 

Watch Idiocracy... pretty much where this country is heading towards... Here's a sample of what you're seeing.. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icmRCixQrx8[/ame]


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh simi - I'm coughing up a lung laughing so hard over that video!


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

whats really sad? I pay my dish company $68.00 per month to have this stuff on discovery, history and other channels that were suppose to be educational...

that was a ghost, i hear big foot, turn roofing tar into a vest, lets make moonshine and film me doing it...good grief.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah I was dumfounded by this moron who thought it would be cleaner to give his wife a c-section in a dirty barn. OMG. If he had done any type of research he would have known that after 2 c-sections his wife is still a canidate for a VBAC and its a much safer option than cutting her open in a barn. Of course his wife is even stupider for thinking he could do that.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

ace admirer said:


> whats really sad? I pay my dish company $68.00 per month to have this stuff on discovery, history and other channels that were suppose to be educational...
> 
> that was a ghost, i hear big foot, turn roofing tar into a vest, lets make moonshine and film me doing it...good grief.


History channel, discovery and Nat Geo used to have some decent programming. Now, not so much.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Have you noticed, when the news is doing a 'live' feed on some tragedy or natural event......that the people they interview seem a bit....less educated? Odd? Almost 'staged'?
> 
> You never see an interview with a Harvard grad, or a well spoken very articulate individual......
> 
> ...


Interesting you should question this.

http://thelibertydigest.com/2013/11...erviewed-at-lax-shooting-and-911-twin-towers/

This same guy is being interviewed at the site of the 911 twin towers, and then later at the site of the LAX shooting.

Coincidence? Pretty huge, I would think. In fact, so huge as to be completely unlikely.

You're faced with the very real prospect that all entertainment and information (if there is any difference between the two) has simply become propaganda aimed directly at you.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

NamasteMama said:


> Yeah I was dumfounded by this mornon who thought it would be cleaner to give his wife a c-section in a dirty barn. OMG. If he had done any type of research he would have known that after 2 c-sections his wife is still a canidate for a VBAC and its a much safer option than cutting her open in a barn. Of course his wife is even stupider for thinking he could do that.


In my opinion, if you are a true believer in SHTF and have had delivery complications prior, it might be a good idea to take steps for a permanent solution, i.e. no more pregnancies for a mom who now has three kids to raise, and she will probably be raising them alone because the apex predator will be taken out in the first wave.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Scratching my head as to the reasoning you folks PAY some nasty company to "deliver" that junk to your tv. .??????


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

hurryiml8 said:


> History channel, discovery and Nat Geo used to have some decent programming. Now, not so much.


Nat Geo has "Life Below zero", I think that is a decent show, not great but better than most others


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

... We have every channel know to man -- and there's still nothing on. I hate TV.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Nat Geo has "Life Below zero", I think that is a decent show, not great but better than most others


I do like that show!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My housemates pay for and watch tv. I generally don't watch tv at all but had to since y'all were talking about it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

TraciInTexas said:


> ... We have every channel know to man -- and there's still nothing on. I hate TV.


and that's why I won't pay for tv.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

I did pay for tv once. Bought an antenna, amp, rotator, tripod, and 20' mast to go on my roof. We get quite a few channels of garbage from 75 miles in any direction.

Besides we don't watch the idiot box much most of the time there are better things to do. 

A monthly bill for tv not gona happen, I'd rather read a book or be here talking to you folks.

Larry
A World Away


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

I have been watching a movie on my Amazon Prime. That's what I use.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Pillaging holds as much viability for post apocalyptic survival provided parts of society choose to prep.

Sun Tzu referenced the value of pillage and the personnel loss potentials to both pillage and prep school of social thought in The Art of War which thousands of years later is still required reading in most military colleges.

During the build up to the Y2k nonevent for every prep perspective person there seemed to be a pillage perspective person.

Even those who hold the prep perspective often realize the potential of the pillage perspective and possible weakness in their prep perspectives and include bug out bag options in their prep fortifications.


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Sometimes I worry about the millions down in Seattle and that area who will panic when they can't get a drink or flush a toilet in their condo, and head for the hills seeking food and shelter. Idiot-brain, the major topic of discussion, will indeed be in their midst, no doubt howling the loudest. 

Two things come to mind, first is that our little area is very --Mmmm-- good geographically in terms of defense, and everyone up here on the hill knows what interlocking field of fire means. 

The second thing is the attitude of our Dimwit Caveman. Come demanding and get hurt, but if someone--or even quite a few someones--came to me and asked for food or medical help, I would gladly share what I have as long as it didn't adversely affect the ability of my family to survive to the next harvest. It's all about attitude.

'Course, at the risk of offending city people, they just aren't well known for a neighborly attitude.....must be all the noise and smog or something....:shrug:

Just my thoughts,

Barb


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> I'll agree a 12ga is a good shotgun :icecream:, but he's in for a surprise if he believes that preppers don't have higher caliber guns.


An area gun shop had a few nice single shot 50 caliber bolt action rifles with bipod and scope for sale for only a few thousand bucks or so until a couple months back when some locals sold bought and sold some newer model pick up trucks.

Sure am glad I consider all of the collectors who bought them decent friends of mine.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

NamasteMama said:


> Yeah I was dumfounded by this moron who thought it would be cleaner to give his wife a c-section in a dirty barn. OMG. If he had done any type of research he would have known that after 2 c-sections his wife is still a canidate for a VBAC and its a much safer option than cutting her open in a barn. Of course his wife is even stupider for thinking he could do that.


I didn't see the show, but this is insane! If this woman is agreeing to this, I think CPS and the health board needs to be involved. This is not a home birth issue. Two c-sections then a vbac needs to be done in a hospital in my opinion. At the very least a midwife if your gunna do it at home, but planning a c-section is insane. This man is talking about performing a major surgery. If he is not a physician and he does this....... Wow!


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

wottahuzzee said:


> In my opinion, if you are a true believer in SHTF and have had delivery complications prior, it might be a good idea to take steps for a permanent solution, i.e. no more pregnancies for a mom who now has three kids to raise, and she will probably be raising them alone because the apex predator will be taken out in the first wave.


Agree completely. I think a do-it-yourself vasectomy would be completely appropriate for this guy. Alternatively, we could send the wife a couple of bricks and she could take care of it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Anastasia made from bleach.... Yeah... That was smart thinking lol


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

NickieL said:


> Anastasia made from bleach.... Yeah... That was smart thinking lol


And also hydrochloric acid he said... Um.. I think he should go take a chemistry class to go along with his medical book reading.. .

As to what someone else said, about him preforming a surgery, I sad to my wife at the time, I'm sure that would get him tossed in the pokey... 

BUT, if as this guy said, the roads are so jammed that you can't get to the hospital because SHTF, what else can you do?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

SJSFarm said:


> I didn't see the show, but this is insane! If this woman is agreeing to this, I think CPS and the health board needs to be involved.


 
Cps and Health because he Might have to try it on his own if there are no other options? I agree that this guy is an idiot but more government involvement is never the answer


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

While looting is a viable and necessary skill, post shtf there will be plenty of abandoned stores and homes with supplies you can use before resorting to going in and taking what you want from other, possibly more skilled, survivors than you. To state on tv and the 'net that you aren't willing to work with people and will just come in and take what you want is painting a target on your face. 

I'd be all for joining forces but you won't take what I need to survive without a fight.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I prefer for people to think preppers are not serious and "obviously" fake for tv. Then they aren't looking at me or any of my friends.

I already plan for such things as "Bubba". I live in an area with many "Bubba"s and many more guns than people. Everyone should figure in such type of people when planning.

Edit: Come to think of it, if you know you have a "Bubba" around, it might be good to let him roam around taking stuff from other people, then go take him out and take his stuff he got. Let him be a target and let him trip all the booby traps and attract the attention...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Good advice. ^^^


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I watched... I was rupulsed and......Angry. Yeah, the Bubba's, looters and sheeple are out there,.....but.......Oh, I was ticked. HE IS A ignorant, lazy, WACKA DOODLE, and I hope he shows up here.:flame:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i cant fix stupid but nature can.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I watched... I was repulsed and......Angry. Yeah, the Bubba's, looters and sheeple are out there,.....but.......Oh, I was ticked. HE IS A ignorant, lazy, WACKA DOODLE, and I hope he shows up here.:flame:


Hey, TDD, I get him first...he's closer to my house. Thankfully, far enough away that he'd never survive getting that far. Big bag 'o lard...if he put as much effort into making his land productive and prepping to support his family instead of deliberately planning to be a boil on the backside of humanity, he'd have a very nice place, and probably lose some weight.

As for his body armor, the plates didn't survive a shot from a 30.06. And then he puts the vest on and tells his friend to shoot him with a 12 gauge...AND THE FRIEND DID IT. Too bad it wasn't loaded with slugs - it would have eliminated a couple of idiots.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I KNOW!! MEGA IDIOT!!

If that is the best effort he can do to provide for his family....Well, that IS just plain STUPID!

And, the wife......She supports that stupidity??? AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!

He is closer to your place......I actally thought about you, during the show.......He'd have his hands full.....heh heh heh!


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

I went to a friend's home last night and when I arrived he was watching NatGeo which was showing that program again and I caught the last 15 minutes or so.

What a joke that guy was!!! Him and his cousin both!!! If brains were made of dynamite, collectively they would not have enough to BLOW their noses!!!

Although, in a SHTF scenario I think that they could be dangerous to some for a short period of time, I also think that they would not be a long-term problem. There will probably be a band of 10 year olds that will take them out. Think "Children of the Corn."

I stopped watching the program a while ago, but I did notice that the show's "experts" do not give scores anymore. They just offer some benign advice. When did they stop scoring?

I really think that the program and it's participants are just trying to push the level of outrageousness for increased ratings numbers. 

I have never understood why anyone who is serious about prepping would want to show the world exactly what they are doing to prepare? To me it is counterintuitive. 

TRellis


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, when I saw he was in Tacoma, it embarrassed me to think people might assume all Washingtonians are like him, lol!

TRellis, I think they only did the scoring for one season...I'm glad they stopped. The scores really made very little sense. No one ever got over about an 80, iirc, even the preppers that really had nice setups. They always found something wrong. 

I had to laugh at the advice given to the idiot...improve your own supplies so you can be part of the solution, not the problem. Think he'll take it? Personally, I doubt it!

Yeah, every time I watch one of these shows, I wonder why on earth someone would willingly reveal to the world what they have, especially their "secret rooms" and "escape tunnels". Really? You don't think ANY of the people watching will recognize you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

I think they pick the ludicrous folks to make fun of "Preppers."


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

In a way I'm glad they picked him. If for no other reason than the "they are really out to get me" factor. 

Need more ammo!


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I liked when they panned back with the camera and they were all standing there with their arms crossed trying to look threatening, yep to a big mac... He will be the first one to freak out and cry if the SHTF


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://americanpreppersnetwork.com/2013/11/tyler-smith-prepper.html

I came across this reply to this show. And it does give the guy's photo for the one here that needed it for identification purposes should it be needed.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Doomsday Preppers this year so far..seems stupid. Yes..a few have good advice for all of us.. they do throw a nut or 2 in there for entertainment, for sure. I really wish they would put people on in everyday lives as they did the first year. But, as mentioned, you always learn something from the.. ood or bad. The shows on the channels have changed a lot too, as mentioned. The Green Channel use to have some very good shows showing how to use solar, or live responsible..but now it's about haunted houses etc. Go figure ??


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Helena said:


> Doomsday Preppers this year so far..seems stupid. Yes..a few have good advice for all of us.. they do throw a nut or 2 in there for entertainment, for sure. I really wish they would put people on in everyday lives as they did the first year. But, as mentioned, you always learn something from the.. ood or bad. The shows on the channels have changed a lot too, as mentioned. The Green Channel use to have some very good shows showing how to use solar, or live responsible..but now it's about haunted houses etc. Go figure ??


Yeah, and the History Channel used to have real shows about history...now it's all American Pickers and Ancient Aliens.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

He's back...



> A Pierce County survivalist featured on the reality TV show "Doomsday Preppers" has been arrested for illegally possessing weapons officials say he planned to use to rob his neighbors.
> 
> The Pierce County Sheriff's Department arrested Tyler Smith Wednesday morning at a home in Bonney Lake. Smith is a convicted felon prohibited from possessing firearms, but was seen loading and firing two rifles on his Buckley property in the episode filmed March 2013. It aired November 2013.


http://mynorthwest.com/11/2433938/Doomsday-Prepper-arrested-on-weapons-charges


----------



## oakridgewi (Dec 12, 2006)

WOW, he really is a piece of work!! Now I remember why I quit watching the tube!


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

Wayne02 said:


> He's back...
> 
> http://mynorthwest.com/11/2433938/Doomsday-Prepper-arrested-on-weapons-charges


Certainly confirmation of his stupidity.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> http://americanpreppersnetwork.com/2013/11/tyler-smith-prepper.html
> 
> I came across this reply to this show. And it does give the guy's photo for the one here that needed it for identification purposes should it be needed.


I can not believe the guy would be crazy enough to go on national TV and tell everyone he plans to steal from everyone around him. That's about as low as you get.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

As a result of being on the show and them filming him shooting, he was arrested since he is a convicted felon.

http://www.king5.com/news/local/Pie...r-arrested-for-possessing-guns-240587101.html

A convicted felon who is not allowed to possess guns was expected to be arraigned Thursday in Pierce County after he was shown on a reality show firing off two rifles.

Tyler Richard Smith was featured on the National Geographic show âDoomsday Preppers,â which follows survivalists who are preparing for the apocalypse.

Smith was convicted for first degree theft in 2009. He also has a gross misdemeanor sex offense conviction for communicating with a minor for immoral purposes. The felony conviction makes it illegal for him to possess firearms. But the sheriffâs department says he was featured on the show loading and firing two rifles. The video was shot last year.

....


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe he will be prepped in jail.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

So just to sum everything up, Felon decided to go on national tv, commit another felony by shooting firearms and announce his plans to commit more felonies (thefts) against the people around him. I guess the local police didn't like the idea that he said he would come steal from their families, I bet his neighbors threw a party when he got arrested.

Theft is a pretty low thing to do but I think the "gross misdemeanor sex offense conviction for communicating with a minor for immoral purposes" is worse than the theft. I hope he spends a long time I jail. I am glad Nat Geo isn't out to make preppers look bad or anything


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd like to know a little more about the sex offense conviction, myself. I'm glad he's in jail. I think he's in the running for a Darwin Award.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I always laugh about the "bubba" types. Their sheer size alone makes a target the size of the broad side of a barn and their cockiness makes me wonder if they have ever listened to the nonsense they spew. I don't think they would last long in a real survival situation. When it comes down to it, in a shtf situation those that can come together and work together for the benefit of the entire group or family fare the best. 

What concerned me about this idiot is that he has a group of ignoramuses that actually buy his nonsense. One fool is easy to get rid of, but a group of them will take more effort especially if there is someone that is part of the group who actually has more than two brain cells to rub together. Sociopaths can be smart and they often gravitate toward this type of group. Being prepared for the criminal element seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

national TV showing himself shooting a gun..........




My original post stands........Stupid Stupid Stupid......


----------

